
Lego a 'better investment than shares and gold' - kelukelugames
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/investing/11817380/Lego-a-better-investment-than-shares-and-gold.html
======
kelukelugames
Beanie babies 2.0!

